# Vaping In Public.



## TylerD (3/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/2/14)

Just love this guy. But I do agree completely.


----------



## Xero (3/2/14)

I agree with the sentiments expressed, vaping in public in open spaces is fine but vaping in enclosed spaces will force the government to issue legislation against vaping, much the same as the current smoking legislation.
I know there's a big difference but in the eyes of the single guy who feels slighted or has an allergic reaction vaping indoors in enclosed spaces is a big issue.

Interestingly enough I was FORCED to vape at the airport the other day right in the middle of a huge crowd by the geniuses working security.


----------



## Smokyg (3/2/14)

Xero said:


> I agree with the sentiments expressed, vaping in public in open spaces is fine but vaping in enclosed spaces will force the government to issue legislation against vaping, much the same as the current smoking legislation.
> I know there's a big difference but in the eyes of the single guy who feels slighted or has an allergic reaction vaping indoors in enclosed spaces is a big issue.
> 
> Interestingly enough I was FORCED to vape at the airport the other day right in the middle of a huge crowd by the geniuses working security.


Very very true! Even at work ill rather stick to my smoking routine and go outside every hour or so.. 

Wow, ok, how did that come to happen that you had to vape in the airport?


----------



## Xero (3/2/14)

Yeah I tend to stick to my normal routine of taking it outside as well when at the office.

Airport ...
Walked through the metal detector with my iTaste / Protank I in my back pocket.
* Its hard when you are carrying a laptop bag two iPads and a Bag of toys (My wife and son were flying with me)
Metal Detector went off, proceeded to tell the security guy that I had an electronic cigarette on me that probably set off the metal detector.

He immediately assumes this defensive attitude and tells me : "Smoke it"
So I did

He stood there while I took a few drags and eventually let me go, my wife was of course hosing herself at this impromptu vape break in the middle of a busy terminal but I suspect the people behind me were mostly just annoyed at being held up in line while I had to demonstrate to this guy that I was not in fact carrying anything lethal to either myself or others.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smokyg (3/2/14)

Xero said:


> Yeah I tend to stick to my normal routine of taking it outside as well when at the office.
> 
> Airport ...
> Walked through the metal detector with my iTaste / Protank I in my back pocket.
> ...


Hahahaha! Oh man! Very interesting! i would also have been on the floor laughing... There has to be some way we can educate people about vaping and the vape gear so they can understand what it is we do and what we do it with! Like that guard for instance, they really have to know about these things before someone gets arrested because a guard falsely identified a Continuum Transfunctioner for something dangerous..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/2/14)

i had the same thing happen at Maputo airport , the security called it a weapon of mass destruction , i said close , but not quiet , its a electronic cigarette , so he says show me , so i did ...LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Xero (3/2/14)

Look I know the guys are trying to do their jobs but I still feel that this type of thing is bound to happen although it is ridiculous.
On the other hand I've had MANY MANY people that have come to me to find out about the Electronic when they see me taking a drag off of it, lots of them either current smokers or ex smokers who quit the hard way, by drinking 

I think, as mentioned in another thread that the Twisp guys are doing a good job of getting the concept across to the general public. Although we don't have any of their Kiosks locally I visited their stalls in Cape Town over December and they were packed with people looking at the product, talking to the sales guys etc.
This would of course be helped if those guys actually knew anything about the product they were selling, lol , I asked the guy what mAh the battery in the Clearo was and he said "Silver".
An answer that to this day has left me confused and slightly irritated at my apparent inability to understand it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Smokyg (3/2/14)

Xero said:


> Look I know the guys are trying to do their jobs but I still feel that this type of thing is bound to happen although it is ridiculous.
> On the other hand I've had MANY MANY people that have come to me to find out about the Electronic when they see me taking a drag off of it, lots of them either current smokers or ex smokers who quit the hard way, by drinking
> 
> I think, as mentioned in another thread that the Twisp guys are doing a good job of getting the concept across to the general public. Although we don't have any of their Kiosks locally I visited their stalls in Cape Town over December and they were packed with people looking at the product, talking to the sales guys etc.
> ...


True in deed, at least that one now understands the concept! 

I actually have a different scenario that is happening to me, people around me see me vaping and then just blurt out, oh have you now also given in... Like vaping is a bad thing then im obligated to argue with them for 30 minutes trying to explain that vaping is the future! 

Here are 2 guys at my office that started on twisps and they still only vape them, i havent really tried to convert them to go "custom" yet... 

I cant believe that! Wow, like they just pulled any guy off the street and asked them to sell their products? Silver, lol! Im still laughing at that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/2/14)

hahaha funny @Xero

I have a Twisp and every thing i've learned about it, i've learned it here on this forum. The Twisp guys in ClearWater mall couldn't help me at all.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Xero (3/2/14)

I think we all learn more by joining forums such as this one or by using the myriad of resources that are available to us via the Internet.
In all honesty I stumbled onto vaping by accident and since then have taken a more active stance on promoting it to everyone I know.
So far I've converted my whole family to using Electronics and all of us tend to follow the same rules as smokers when in public places, I think primarily due to being ex smokers and knowing that you are not supposed to smoke / vape in certain places.

Twisp is huge in Cape Town though and I even had a few people come up to me and ask if I was using the "new" model.
This while using my Protanks on the various VV batteries I have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## The Golf (3/2/14)

People often ask me if im a saleman for Twisp which kinda irritates me cause Iv never used a Twisp. Not that I have anything against it. Id just like them to get it right. Im just passionate about vaping thays all

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (3/2/14)

What is really irksome is having to go to the smoking area's when at the airport (I fly domestically often, so its an issue). I stealth vape on my greensmoke when in enclosed public area's as it's easily concealable in the palm of your hand and mostly get away unnoticed. Interestingly in the latest SAA inflight mag, vaping is now specified and also banned on their planes - falls under their no smoking policy. I have often got away with a skelm vape or two whilst on flights, but won't chance it again.


----------



## Tom (3/2/14)

office - never had a problem, steam engine inc 
factories i visited - had the occasional vape and it was never an issue for anyone
restaurants / cafes - yesterday in the non smoking area of Doppio Rosebank for 4 hours, vaped and no issue
SAA business class lounge - non smoking area no issue, but did not overdo it.

so far so good. i don't make a secret out of vaping. testing out boundaries.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ProDiCaL (3/2/14)

I almost got kicked out of a club in town for vaping on the dance floor tho the room was well ventilated, still sent some chills down the bouncers back as he could not understand how i was producing vapour, eventually it came down to him testing it...quickly changed out my protank for an old evoD laying in the girlfriends bag...dont trust where his mouth had been , and there i was the only guy allowed to smoke/vape in the entire club besides the designated smoking area outside. And as many of you can expect then began the questions of those around me as to what it is exactly i was doing with this device. Much to my shock it was more ladies wondering what it was i was smoking that smelt so good (vanilla banana mix). That just my experience on public vaping that was quite interesting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

